# Corsair Online Shop Bestellung zurückgestellt?



## McRipp (4. September 2014)

*Corsair Online Shop Bestellung zurückgestellt?*

Hallo,

ich habe am 29.08.14 1 Corsair Commander Mini bestellt und über Paypal gezahlt. Der Status war nun Tagelang auf Sendung zurückgestellt. Was bedeutet das?
Dann Heute war der Status kurz auf Bearbeitung und kurze zeit später wieder auf Sendung zurückgestellt.

Hilfe....


Grüße


----------



## Bluebeard (5. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair Online Shop Bestellung zurückgestellt?*

Hi McRipp, 

ich versuche umgehend Infos einzuholen. Bitte noch um etwas Geduld.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Bluebeard (5. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair Online Shop Bestellung zurückgestellt?*

Gerade Info erhalten. Auslieferung war laut Tracking heute. Sollte also bei dir sein.


----------

